# Woodchuck help



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed a lot, but there is a woodchuck in the woods nearby. It's private property, so no access. This chuck is looting my garden, and also another neighbors garden. I have put a live trap out where he travels. I've baited with different veggies; carrots, celery, lettuce,etc. It's never disturbed. I know he likes the fresh stuff from the gardens best. Any secrets?? thanks.. :help:


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

.22


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

putzy said:


> .22
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's ready and waiting. T/C Classic. Hollow points. Have to be real careful. We live on a lake, getting lot's of summer neighbors and boats. That's the main reason for the live trap.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Try popped pop corn or apple slices both have worked for me.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Go to bait is corn on the cobb. with butter and salt. giggle if you like,I have never seen it fail. no I dont leave a napkin. Make some for your self, any left overs you can give to the critter. Its a win, win.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

A friend who keeps a live trap out to defend his garden has been having outstanding results catching woodchuck use strawberry jam & sardines. His target is ****, but the chucks are way out front in catches. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Apple slices fished most of a family of chucks out from under my deck last year, 223 took care of the rest. Those chucks can do some damage!

Peanut butter also works but that may land you a bonus opossum, raccoon or skunk...


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for the ideas. You guys are making ME hungry..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

got some apples in not too good of shape..slices for the trap. allergic to popped corn, don't have any..I would eat all the sweet corn..gonna try apple slices and sunflower seeds..Don't want a skunk..had one once..that's another funniest DA** things I ever did..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr. Botek said:


> A friend who keeps a live trap out to defend his garden has been having outstanding results catching woodchuck use strawberry jam & sardines. His target is ****, but the chucks are way out front in catches.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Does that go good with beer or wine??..Sounds like a good lunch on a fishing charter:lol::lol: Love sb jam, and sardines..never together..sorry, we're after chucks..hate to waste good food on critters!! wish they liked squash and asparagus..


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

If your concerned about noise pick up some CCI Quiet .22s, or Aquila Super Snipers. Both are quieter than a pellet gun and the CCI's run about $4 for a box of 50


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Dubllung4 said:


> If your concerned about noise pick up some CCI Quiet .22s, or Aquila Super Snipers. Both are quieter than a pellet gun and the CCI's run about $4 for a box of 50


gotta catch him..ya think ok shooting towards the lake..?? i"m on a hill and he's down in the lake yard..only catch a quickie of him and he's gone. so many critters..mouse trap on the porch raiding the bird food, live trap by the bird feeder looking for another ****, and the raider in the lake yard..HUNTING SEASON..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

UPDATE: Still no chuck, but a raccoon liked the apple slices. Took him to some State ground and turned him loose. Huge old lake/pond right there. He should be fine.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

muskmellon, a little rotten is even better


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

another idea,,,is a bow hunter.
they are all bored to tears right now, and getting a chuck with a bow is one tough hunt,,,,and about the only thing they can hunt right now.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

haven't seen the chuck lately. switched to raccoon. they're traring me up..


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

bobberbill said:


> UPDATE: Still no chuck, but a raccoon liked the apple slices. Took him to some State ground and turned him loose. Huge old lake/pond right there. He should be fine.


 I had read in a post before that that is illegal to do. I could careless, but just giving you a heads up. I shoot them in the trap and was the trap with a garden hose


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

tracker14 said:


> I had read in a post before that that is illegal to do. I could careless, but just giving you a heads up. I shoot them in the trap and was the trap with a garden hose


used your and some other's suggestion last night. got a pair. 1200 fps pellet. just a little pop.


----------

